# Blind Hog Pack



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

The "Blind Hog" in Predator Brown Deception, carries a full size ground blind, your bow, quiver, two chairs, game calls, knives, binos, range finders, etc. all. This pack is lighter and more comfortable than the Double Bull "Wild Thing". Wild thing retails over $220!!!!! 

The Blind Hog - $100 Shipped TYD in the lower 48. Brand new in package.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

morning bump.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:jam:


----------



## satchamo (May 6, 2006)

any pics of it out of the package in use???


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

satchamo said:


> any pics of it out of the package in use???


sure:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

guys, trust me, this things is great, and priced right!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Carry everything you need for a day of hunting in your ground blind"
Designed to carry:

ground blind 
folding chairs 
bow or gun 
decoys/stakes 
Extra pockets great for:

gloves/hat 
rangefinder 
clipper 
shells 
• Molded foam back
• Padded shoulder straps and belt
• Sternum Strap


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Did I mention, these things are great?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

all pms answered. :teeth:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:walk:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Guys.... I'm now restocked! :jam:

pm me if interested.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

pack makes you a much more versatile hunter.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

Slippy...do you use one of these?? I think you would benefit by posting some pics and a review in the BH section. I would love to see more pics of the pockets and how you would go about taking everything into the woods


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

PAstringking said:


> Slippy...do you use one of these?? I think you would benefit by posting some pics and a review in the BH section. I would love to see more pics of the pockets and how you would go about taking everything into the woods


sure do. This pack can carry all your hunting gear and the kitchen sink. And the best part about it is, you don't feel like you're carrying all your hunting gear and the kitchen sink.

I wasn't sure we could do product reviews unless the product was a paying sponsor.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

Slippy Field said:


> sure do. This pack can carry all your hunting gear and the kitchen sink. And the best part about it is, you don't feel like you're carrying all your hunting gear and the kitchen sink.
> 
> I wasn't sure we could do product reviews unless the product was a paying sponsor.


anyone can do a product review in the BH section. i am debating between the blindhog and the rackpack.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

PAstringking said:


> anyone can do a product review in the BH section. i am debating between the blindhog and the rackpack.


how much is the rackpack?


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

Slippy Field said:


> how much is the rackpack?


$160 but doubles as the chair. one less thing to carry and can be used as a pack frame


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

$95, Shipped. :thumbs_up


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

predator camo pattern only


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ttt......


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ttt.......


----------



## Hoser16 (Jan 6, 2009)

Could you send me some pics?


----------



## shooter25 (Apr 2, 2005)

AWESOME PACK!!!!! I own 1 and have been using it for turkey hunting this spring. carrying double bull blind, 2 chairs, pretty boy and girl decoys, bow, calls, sweatshirt, stakes, and have room to spare. You won't be disappointed! Very comfortable on the back also!!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

$90 Shipped. I know cabelas is $79.95 with $13 in shipping, $93 total, but their online store is out of stock, plus mine are in predator camo and theirs aint.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Hoser16 said:


> Could you send me some pics?


you can't see the pictures I posted?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

to the top. :darkbeer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

shooter25 said:


> AWESOME PACK!!!!! I own 1 and have been using it for turkey hunting this spring. carrying double bull blind, 2 chairs, pretty boy and girl decoys, bow, calls, sweatshirt, stakes, and have room to spare. You won't be disappointed! Very comfortable on the back also!!


thanks for sharing your testimony. :thumbs_up

I agree. :teeth:


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

These things appear to be gr8. I bought one yesterday at Scheels for $79.99 in max1 camo.They said they have been flying off of the shelves there and I got one of the last 3 left. I am tagged out on my 2 bow killed turkeys, but my girlfriend still has an archery tag so I thought I would get one. It is packed to the hilt and I have walked around with it on my back in the house and it is very comfortable. I wish the material that holds the bow and the blind wasn't a noisy,crackly nylon cordura like tent material is the only dislike about it.Very NOISY. But I am anal about such stuff. It also says Extra pockets great for: Gloves, rangefinder, Clippers, shells. There are no pockets, just 1 pocket, so why the plural term, I don't know. Unless the bow pocket is being referred as one.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

HCH said:


> These things appear to be gr8. ......They said they have been flying off of the shelves there and I got one of the last 3 left. I am tagged out ....... It is packed to the hilt and I have walked around with it on my back in the house and it is very comfortable. .....




:amen:


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

*Outstanding Service!*

I'm still nervous about doing too much business on these forums, but I'll tell you I don't think you can beat Slippy Field's service. Outstanding!

I ordered some Brite Fiber from Scott & Sons Archery about five days before ordering the Blind Hog from Slippy. Got the Blind Hog yesterday, but still haven't seent the Brite Fiber.

Regarding the blind hog - Like just about everything it is too big for me (5' 6", 135 lbs) to use properly; if I adjust it up high enough so that it doesn't hit the back of my legs while walking then the waist belt is on my abdomen. The waist belt is too big and can't be adjusted small enough. I wish I could use the waist belt as past experience has shown me that it takes significant weight off the shoulders. 

One of my pet peeves is products that come with zero instructions as the Blind Hog has none. I don't know what the two interlocking clips on either side of the waist belt are for. Also don't know what the straps and clips are for on the inside right of the blind portion of the bag. I'll e-mail Horn Hunter and see what they say.

HOWEVER, with all that being said the Blind Hog is 100% better than carrying the blind with that stupid cheap strap that comes with the blinds and I'm glad I bought it. Maybe I need to drink more beer and eat more pizza!

I don't think you can go wrong buying from Slippy Field and I'm trying to figure out how to work this Feedback thing.

happy hunting, dv


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

dustyvarmint said:


> I'm still nervous about doing too much business on these forums, but I'll tell you I don't think you can beat Slippy Field's service. Outstanding!
> 
> I ordered some Brite Fiber from Scott & Sons Archery about five days before ordering the Blind Hog from Slippy. Got the Blind Hog yesterday, but still haven't seent the Brite Fiber.
> 
> ...


Thanks! :teeth:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

anyone else?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ttt.....


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

bump.......


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

couple left......


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

deer season ain't far around the corner....


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> deer season ain't far around the corner....


or bear season for that matter.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> or bear season for that matter.


no doubt.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ttt....


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ttt.....


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Hey slippy,
how large does the belt go, might make a difference if it fits us "T-Bone" sized archers.

Also is the rigging similar to that of the wild thing?? An adjustable suspension is nice for odd sized torsos as well.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

off the top of my head, I'd guess 50.

Yeah, its similar to the Wild Thing, just 1/3 of the price.

For the money you will NOT be disappointed with this blind, thats a fact. 



Hoyt Thompson said:


> Hey slippy,
> how large does the belt go, might make a difference if it fits us "T-Bone" sized archers.
> 
> Also is the rigging similar to that of the wild thing?? An adjustable suspension is nice for odd sized torsos as well.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

2 left.....


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ttt.........


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:yo:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

still have one. :darkbeer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ttt...


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Mossy Oak or Deception


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> Mossy Oak or Deception


ttt...


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

boy, spring turkey is coming soon....


----------



## stalley (Nov 17, 2006)

Are these the one's that WERE made in the USA, or are these the newer one's that are now made in CHINA? 

P.S.: Not bashing, just influences my purchase decision, as a local dealer has them in a different camo pattern, but are US made still.... The one's I've seen at Cabelas are now made in China... 

But still Kudo's to a good pack.


----------

